# Free concerts



## Agamemnon

In the Netherlands prestigious podiums book students of music to perform free for an audience (attendees don't have to pay and the performing students don't get paid). These free concerts have become very popular but now some professional musicians demand that these free concerts stop because they say it is exploitation of musicians which would be the culture overall in the Netherlands:
https://www.trouw.nl/cultuur/musici-zijn-het-zat-om-voor-nop-te-komen-spelen-~ac878961/.

I find the discussion interesting but confused. Protesting people even include the low salaries for musicians in the subsidized orchestras as another consequence of the culture of exploitation of musicians but I think that this is a political question (right-winged parties regard culture/art "a left-wing hobby" and have cut the subsidies) and has nothing to do with students playing for free. Another dimension of the discussion seems to be a return of the old objection against free music since people have access to internet. Above all, the protesting people don't distinguish between students of music and professional musicians (and they suggest not only students but also professionals are 'forced' to perform for free), but I think the distinction is essential: in our society students have to pay to be able to study and don't get paid for their work which changes when they have learned their craft and become professionals. Actually, the academies of music let their students perform for free in their own buildings on a nearly daily basis (and also the final exams of students are public and free for people to attend): would that be exploitation as well? I feel that the issue is really not students performing for free but the unfair competition these students create to the professionals since these free concerts are a success.

But maybe my thoughts are confused so I would like to hear your thoughts about this! And are their also free concerts in your country?


----------



## Agamemnon

The same newspaper has published a new article about the same subject (that musicians don't feel their work is appreciated as they don't get paid (enough)):
https://www.trouw.nl/cultuur/hobois...volle-zaal-krijg-ik-136-euro-bruto-~a2b0e357/

PS. I thought about 'cheating' by posting this in the main forum where everybody hangs out to get a lively discussion, but I let honesty prevail... I hope somebody wants to post a reaction anyway.


----------



## Agamemnon

Since you people don't want to go into such a delicate area as the exploitation of musicians  I have a less dangerous topic for you: do you prefer to sit somewhat behind the pianist so you can see his/her hands move - so you can see the actual playing - or do you prefer to sit somewhat in front of him/her so you can see his/her facial expressions while playing? Usually I choose to sit somewhat behind him/her but maybe I am missing out on the best view?


----------



## Art Rock

About 6 years ago my wife and I and a dozen or so others had the opportunity to attend a free concert in a local gallery by the young and upcoming Dudok Quartet. Nowadays they have released acclaimed CD's and are giving a concert in the famous Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. I love to have had this chance to hear them early on in their career, and if they ever play a little bit closer to Kampen again, I'd be happy to buy tickets.


----------



## philoctetes

"the protesting people don't distinguish between students of music and professional musicians (and they suggest not only students but also professionals are 'forced' to perform for free), but I think the distinction is essential: in our society students have to pay to be able to study and don't get paid for their work which changes when they have learned their craft and become professionals"

The same idea applies to college sports. While some athletes move on to become rich and famous, many more become educators or bankers. They work hard and risk their bodies to get a chance and make money for the school. And the student band gets to play in public at the games. Should the band get paid and not the athletes?


----------

